# SF Bay Area Comcast channel lineup adds On Demand?



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

My TiVo has just told me that it has received a lineup change for channel 1 (OND). I believe this is the channel Comcast use for On-Demand programming. (Previously it was referred to as something like VODDM).

I doubt if I'd be able to use it myself - I have TiVo HDs, and everything I've seen suggests the Comcast On-Demand integration would only be available on premieres. But it does look as though something is being done in the On Demand arena.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

I got that too, on my HD. I live in the Southern Peninsula of the Bay Area.


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

Lately in SF, there have been a lot of similar messages where the only thing that is changing is the call letters (I'm sure there is a more correct designation for "call letters"). In this case, looks like VODDM is changing to OND. I don't think anything more than that should be read into it.


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

i live in NH and just got the message


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

+1 Houston, TX


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

minimeh said:


> In this case, looks like VODDM is changing to OND. I don't think anything more than that should be read into it.


This

On demand channels have often appeared in lineups, but you're not going to be able to use them. It's just showing up because Comcast has reported them to Tribune.

For On Demand to work on TiVos it's going to require a software download and a menu entry somewhere. TiVos access On Demand over their network connection, not via their tuners like normal boxes.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JosephB said:


> This
> 
> On demand channels have often appeared in lineups, but you're not going to be able to use them. It's just showing up because Comcast has reported them to Tribune.
> 
> For On Demand to work on TiVos it's going to require a software download and a menu entry somewhere. TiVos access On Demand over their network connection, not via their tuners like normal boxes.


I think comcast and cox get guide info for the digital boxes via tribune and since ondemand has to be in the guides, but how did the tivo ipg pick it up?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> I think comcast and cox get guide info for the digital boxes via tribune and since ondemand has to be in the guides, but how did the tivo ipg pick it up?


Because TiVo uses Tribune for guide data.


----------



## Torgo (Dec 31, 2001)

+1 in Philly

Delete 1 ond
Add 1 ond


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

JosephB said:


> For On Demand to work on TiVos it's going to require a software download and a menu entry somewhere. TiVos access On Demand over their network connection, not via their tuners like normal boxes.


I am not sure, but I thought that TiVo+Comcast were going to use a mechanism where the control requests for on-demand (the upstream stuff) were going to be sent over the Internet, but the actual video content would be over the tuners. The Comcast network would send temporary authorization to your cable cards to pick it up.

Of course, they could be talking about giving the TiVo the same onDemand functionality that you can get online at xfinity.com. What is available there is very different from what you get on the set-top box. For example, some network TV shows have an 8-day (or so) delay on the online site, but are instantly available (but without trick-play!!) on the set-top OnDemand.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

CharlesH said:


> I am not sure, but I thought that TiVo+Comcast were going to use a mechanism where the control requests for on-demand (the upstream stuff) were going to be sent over the Internet, but the actual video content would be over the tuners. The Comcast network would send temporary authorization to your cable cards to pick it up.


I think that was the initial plan but now Comcast is rolling out Xfinity on demand to other devices like Xbox. It seems to be mostly their online offering. My guess is the TiVo version will an app like the Xbox version will be.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

ajwees41 said:


> I think comcast and cox get guide info for the digital boxes via tribune and since ondemand has to be in the guides, but how did the tivo ipg pick it up?


The cable companies send their entire lineup to Tribune: regular channels, local channels, on-demand, ppv, all of them. Some of them don't have guide data, and some of them aren't "real" channels, but they're listed in the lineup regardless so that when someone looks up a channel lineup online, or if the cable co. uses Tribune everything is complete.



CharlesH said:


> I am not sure, but I thought that TiVo+Comcast were going to use a mechanism where the control requests for on-demand (the upstream stuff) were going to be sent over the Internet, but the actual video content would be over the tuners. The Comcast network would send temporary authorization to your cable cards to pick it up.
> 
> Of course, they could be talking about giving the TiVo the same onDemand functionality that you can get online at xfinity.com. What is available there is very different from what you get on the set-top box. For example, some network TV shows have an 8-day (or so) delay on the online site, but are instantly available (but without trick-play!!) on the set-top OnDemand.


Either way, the system isn't the same as what the Comcast-provided set tops use. They do all communicating over the coax via dedicated channels. The TiVo at a minimum has to send requests up via the internet.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

My Tivo has ALL of the Time Warner Dallas area OnDemand channels listed. When they add new ones, I get the notification. I need to go through and update "channels I receive" and un-check some.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

JosephB said:


> This
> 
> On demand channels have often appeared in lineups, but you're not going to be able to use them. It's just showing up because Comcast has reported them to Tribune.
> 
> For On Demand to work on TiVos it's going to require a software download and a menu entry somewhere. TiVos access On Demand over their network connection, not via their tuners like normal boxes.





rainwater said:


> I think that was the initial plan but now Comcast is rolling out Xfinity on demand to other devices like Xbox. It seems to be mostly their online offering. My guess is the TiVo version will an app like the Xbox version will be.


Here is how the RCN TiVo running SeaChange VOD software works.
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26518986-TiVo-Technical-Questions-regarding-RCN-VOD-on-a-TiVo.

1) Is the VOD client on the TiVo, SeaChange?
YES

2) Is the VOD content request sent over IP?
YES

3) What is the actual VOD content delivery method, via IP, or via one of the TiVo's tuners.
QAM - TiVo Tuner

4) What is the VOD stream format, mpeg2 or mpeg4 or something else?
MPEG2

5) Is the available VOD offerings the same as with a cable STB?
A regular cable STB is receiving an mpeg2 video feed and using a tuner for delivery. So is the VOD content encoded to some other format for the TiVo?

EXACT SAME you can even pause on a moto box and resume on your TiVo


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

CoxInPHX said:


> Here is how the RCN TiVo running SeaChange VOD software works.
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26518986-TiVo-Technical-Questions-regarding-RCN-VOD-on-a-TiVo.


We will see. However with Comcast creating apps for Xfinity for different devices, I wouldn't be surprised to see it come to TiVo as an app. Either way, it doesn't matter so much to the users as long as it works.


----------



## Innerloop (Sep 10, 2000)

It was already shown as part of a CNBC news piece from CES that XFinity OnDemand appears as a video service provider alongside Amazon or Hulu. The guy demoing had the selection screen showing clear as day. 

This doesn't answer how it may be DELIVERED but clearly it will be BROWSED as any other PPV type provider, not by tuning channel 1.


----------



## rob4crib (Dec 24, 2014)

JosephB said:


> This
> 
> On demand channels have often appeared in lineups, but you're not going to be able to use them. It's just showing up because Comcast has reported them to Tribune.
> 
> For On Demand to work on TiVos it's going to require a software download and a menu entry somewhere. TiVos access On Demand over their network connection, not via their tuners like normal boxes.


I also received the VODDM update it was also pushed onto my home network through MoCa as I noticed it pop up on Norton. The problem I now have is that my old series 2 when it did the new channel lineup Voddm is now the only channel on my guide. I did a channel reset, a complete C&D and all updates still only show the 1 channel. I sent off a channel lineup error request but they said 7 day before anyone will get back to me. My cable company said they have made no changes in signals. The channels are there if I put them in individually but that doesn't do me any good when programming. Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

It might display their quarter-sized VOD QAM channel that they use as the video behind the menu on iGuide boxes with the lady hawking movies and trashing Netflix in an endless loop. Not that it's useful for anything though.


----------

